# Chicago Tribune Sunday Nov 7, 2004



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Chicago Tribune Sunday Nov 7, 2004
Transportation Section, excerpt from "Sema Notebook - GM, Ford concepts in fast company" page 3:

Pontiac provided a peek at the 2005 GTO coming out in December with a 6 liter; 400HP V8 replacing the 5.7 liter; 350HP V8. While the GTO will offer optional hood scoops for a sportier look, the SEMA car also added front and rear fascia extentions, spoiler and rocker panel extentions from GM's Part and Service Division to show how buyers can dress it up even more.

Pontiac then showed a GTO with a new 6.4 liter; 575HP V8 with Ram Air induction, which suggest the rumors are true that Pontiac is developing an even higher output GTO. It's supposed to be names the Judge, the name used on the highest output GTO in the '60's and '70's

But insiders insist, don't expect a Judge for a couple years until Pontiac increases sales vloume, For '04, its first year on the market, GTO sold about 9,000 units, or roughly half the target. For '05, Pontiac says the 400HP V8 should boost sales to 12,000-18,000 GTOs.


----------

